# couple of small batches



## whino-wino (Jan 22, 2011)

Bottled 1 gallon of pomegranate and 2 gallons of Blueberry/Black Currant tonight:


----------



## jnmar (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice, my wife and I like the Blueberry/Black Currant bottles really well.


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 22, 2011)

I got those bottles from a local restaurant. They're from Concannon vineyard wines. Very thick and heavy bottles, some of the heaviest I've ever used. They seem to weigh almost twice what a normal bottle does. I used all I had on this batch. People must not drink that wine much at the restaurant because it took me almost a year of collecting bottles from them just to get 10 of these. Although I've got about 500 Lindeman's bottles from them with the nasty glue on the labels....


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2011)

What did you use for the Blueberry?Black Currant as far as ingredients? Fresh or Vintners Harvest or what?


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 22, 2011)

Wade said:


> What did you use for the Blueberry?Black Currant as far as ingredients? Fresh or Vintners Harvest or what?



I used fruit. I had 6 lbs of wild blueberries in the freezer and about 3 - 3.5 lbs of black currants. After finally fencing the currants in I'm finally starting to get some actual fruit off of them. I planted the things back in 2000 and every year the deer would eat the new growth down to nothing. The past two years they've done quite well now that the deer can't reach them.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 29, 2011)

Couple more. As you can tell I'm trying to make some space for new batches. 

The whites with the red caps are from a 1 gallon batch of Apple wine made from juice I bought at a local organic food mart. I like using this juice because it comes with a free carboy (1 gallon glass jug).

The whites with the white caps are from Apricot juice bought at the same store. Unfortunately these were in quart jars so I had to buy 4 to make a gallon and a quart jar just seems too small to utilize for winemaking. Even so, initial tastings indicate this will be an excellent wine. The one bottle may look cloudy but that's just your eyes deceiving you. The bottle behind it is "frosted" glass. I used up some of my oddball bottles on these.

The dark bottles on the left are from a 3 gallon batch of wine made from locally grown Marquette grapes. The wine doesn't have a lot of body to it, but it's enough to pass as a decent table wine. Had to do an MLF on this one, which was my very first time doing that and I either got lucky or it's not hard to do (or both) because it does have some promise. I've definitely made worse stuff before.


----------



## Bert (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking great......And you have been busy...


----------

